# Ultra low distortion with SVS subs



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have noticed, when going on Josh Ricci's website, www.data-bass.com, that the SVS subs he reviews have very low distortion numbers in the 20-100Hz range, much lower than other comparable subs from Rythmik, Power Sound, and Hsu, to name a few.

Is there something in the filters SVS uses to accomplish this? Is this a driver phenomenon? Other?

I guess more importantly, does this achieve a better listening profile for this sub than others? I have read where, as long as the harmonics created by distortion are low order, the amount of distortion ( up to a point) is not audibly concerning...........


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would speculate the amplification they use is well matched to the driver and the enclosure and the limiter in the amp effectively keeps the sub from being driven beyond its capacity.

I do not own SVS so I have not had the pleasure of listening. 
The specs and test data look stellar.
One thing puzzling to me about their subs is the fairly regular statement I see saying there are better choices for music. 
From the test data it appears to me that the SVS subs would be good for all applications.


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Chashint,

I "test-drove" the PC12-NSD last summer and thought it sounded great........I also "test-drove" the PSA XV-15 at the same time. 

I thought the overall sound of the SVS sub was slightly crisper/?cleaner, but both subs did the job for my applications ( mostly BD movies). I really did not like the grill on the SVS sub, and actually had it off during most of my test-drive............went with the XV-15 for its slightly greater impact volume-wise with movies.....

Just wondering if the SVS subs, with this low distortion, would be a better choice for music ( or in multiples for movies ).......because of this low distortion...........


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have a PB13u and its in a 4500 cubic foot space so way to big for just one but it still pressurizes it without any issue. Musically it is very smooth and does not over power the listener.


----------



## socbutter (Dec 26, 2013)

chashint said:


> I would speculate the amplification they use is well matched to the driver and the enclosure and the limiter in the amp effectively keeps the sub from being driven beyond its capacity. I do not own SVS so I have not had the pleasure of listening. The specs and test data look stellar. One thing puzzling to me about their subs is the fairly regular statement I see saying there are better choices for music. From the test data it appears to me that the SVS subs would be good for all applications.



Dual SB13u at front @ 1/3 the distances from the side walls sound awesome for music. Ditto for movies. At least in my HT.


----------



## Dr. H (Nov 8, 2014)

When i had the PB2000 i could never get it to make a bad noise. So in my opinion SVS subs are great in that aspect.


----------

